# I need a new home construction loan



## Out Align

Anybody know where we might be able to get a new home construction loan. We have called lots of places that said they are not doing construtino loans period. We have land, plans, and a builder just can't seem to find a lender. Thanks for any help

Mike


----------



## jim t

Are you in any way connected to the military?

PEN AIR Federal Credit Unionwas FANTASTIC in the two homes I had built. They were GREAT! I ended up talking to a SINGLE person each and every time something came up. My General Contractors talked to the exact same person EVERY time.

The Contractors said it was the easiest build they ever had financial wise.

I can't say enough about their Construction Loans... 

I was less than impressed with the company that administers their loans though... it would take a couple months to get the payments right... Each time a couple phone calls to PEN AIRwould right the wrongthough.

I cannot say enough about how good they were to work with during the construction process... and I can be tough to get in touch with for days at a time.

Jim


----------



## Bullshark

Legacy Lending ask for chris collins


----------



## Out Align

I wish I was connected to the military, but I'm not.

I'll give Chris at Legacy a call.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ?MEGA

Also try hancock bank. They are the only ones that would do my customers construction loan, and they make 250+ annual. There is only one location in pensacola as of now, its on 12th avenue


----------

